# Ladies- Do you go for second orgasm ?



## samiam7 (Nov 11, 2010)

My wife is usually done after the first orgasm. We have been married for 17 years and I have not had her go for a second orgasm at all. I almost always come right after she comes and can easily try for second one with a 10-15 min rest. But she is done. I wanted to know if other ladies usually are same or go fir second, third and how do they do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I have only experienced a 2nd orgasm maybe 2 times in my entire married life of sex. I have heard many say they can do this, but it is not something I understand much. WHen I had my 2nd, it was not as exhilerating as my 1st. Once I get mine , I am pretty much down for - unless he gets me aroused again after maybe an hour. But he is spent too. So 1 is enough for both of us, always has been.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Need to clarify which type of women's orgasm.

Clitorial orgasm, one time is usually the limit for most women, then needs to be a break, as the clitoris will simply be too sensitive to continue right away.

Vaginal orgasm (G spot), these are the "multiple orgasms" that most usually are speaking of. 

A man, when he studies these and learns, he can use finger, penis, dildo, etc, to produce these multiple times for a woman, often very rapid, one after another after another. This can go on for a minute or with practice and experience, even several minutes. 

Vaginal orgasm, unlike clitoral orgasm, these are not requiring the sensitivity break, so it is most worthwhile for the good man and woman to study and practice this orgasm technique .


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

My wife can often go for two, once in a while she'll have three, and one time she had five!
That one nearly made her pass out.
We've been together for thirty years.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Yins are all making me very jealous. My husband goes 90% of the time the same time I get mine- or seconds after, so these things are beyond our reach. He is not into toys, has no desire to go there, so I would not enjoy it if he is not into it. 

I rarely orgasm from oral, so not even sure which kind I am having - I guess the vaginal kind. But according to BBW's words, sounds like the other kind! I am terribly confused, never could undersand this no matter how Much I read about it. 

That one time I can remember getting a 2nd was in cowgirl position , not seconds after by any means, but another "building up to climax" moment and not nearly as powerful as the 1st one.


----------



## az_wife (Nov 18, 2010)

I have multiple orgasms in fact I have had female ejaculation, which at first when it happened I was like..what the hell..ha...but after reading and learning about it, its a pretty neat thing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Second? We're usually not done until I've had 3 or 4. LOL I never used to be like that. Actually, when I was with my ex, I hated sex with him so much I never even really had a first one. But my boyfriend is just...incredible. He's pretty much a god in the bedroom to me.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I used to go for the second or the third before I was 30. 

Now I still do sometimes. 

I always come first before my husband does. After I come, if my husband doesn't come right away, if he works on me for another five minutes, I will be horny again, then I want a second round. Not often now. But sex after I come is wonderful, it is like my orgasm gets to last longer!!!


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

My wife has two orgasm being the second one, accordintly to her the most powerful one as I finish with her....however, she also suggests that after she cums the first time, she needs a couple of seconds to keep going....usually, I slow down a bit....soon after, we keep going and she says that between the first one and the second one, there are several times that she feels like she is almost there, which make her very horny and aggresive as she start suddently making love to me like she really meant it.....and usually around this is when we both cum!....so yes our love making sessions are usually very hot!.....


----------



## samiam7 (Nov 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't have more than one orgasm. I wouldn't really want to, to be honest, because one is more than enough for me! Only once have I ever had more than one orgasm in a day.. that was when I was 14. I had one 5 hours after the first one so I guess that doesn't really count, lol.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Not to give away my secrets... But my wife's first orgasm is usually through oral or "digital" (?) sex. Then the "main event" for us, which may or may not involve another orgasm for her (but does for me). And if she doesn't reach that during the main event, she's welcome to another one after that. 

She's usually too sensitve after the first one for more direct stimulation, so the switch to vaginal seems to work well.

BTW, all this is from memory... It's been a long time. 

C


----------



## jinx.reversed (Nov 22, 2010)

some women don't have orgasms at all, ever. i think that is sad.
i seriously have no idea what i would do if i ever couldn't have multiple orgasms anymore. i have told my husband that too. my husband makes sure..every time..that i orgasm at least 2 times. sometimes i only get one..only once in a while. i have gone up to 5 orgasms..2-3 times. usually it's 2-4 regularly. we have been married 10 1/2 yrs..together almost 13 yrs.

do you have any foreplay? or use anything like..toys..gels..etc.? oral even? 
maybe your wife would be willing to try something new and see if it helps her last a little longer to maybe be able to have more orgasms? even if she got to have one with oral or toy and then thru sex? 

on the other hand...i also think about the fact that a woman's body changes thru-out the years..and she may not be able to have more than one. 
maybe she just really doesn't want to more than once? 
maybe her body just can't handle more? maybe she herself can't handle more?

have you actually talked to her about this and told her how it makes you feel?


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

We are forgetting the Uteral orgasm.

Stimulating 3 areas at the same time; the clitoris(with the male pelvic bone) the gspot(stimulated by the penis), and the tip of the penis reaching a spot at the upper backside of the vagina just at the edge of the Uterus.

It causes an orgasm that creates waves that pulse throughout the body and causes the sheets to get soaked, her clitoral and gspot O's by themselves are not overly wet.

Achieved fairly easily for us by the lifting of the legs in a missionary position with pillow under her butt and a bit of stamina the first few times to get the drift of the angle in the vagina and correct pelvic bumping, etc. 

I know she loves it but for me, to watch her go through that is indescribable.


----------



## marco100 (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow, you mean women can have orgasms, too?


----------



## Em-b's Bloke (Oct 12, 2010)

My girl had around 12 during one wonderful afternoon and usually has 6+. She always has more than one during oral and gets off in every position we've ever done. I never tire with her either; sex with her is very easy and not hard work at all, maybe we're just well connected/suited? She tells me she has never achieved this many orgasms with previous partners as they didn't have the staying power. I'm not sure as I entirely believe this though as although I'm in pretty good shape for 41 I'm definitely no stud and they can't all have been average (in her eyes) lovers, but in the meantime I'll take her word for it!


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Just proves everyone is different as does every "sex" thread. My wife and I have been together over 15 years and experimented with half the stock at Adam & Eve . com........trust when I say it's not for lack of trying.

She has one orgasm clitoral! Everything else "feels real good" clitoral is where the rubber meets the road for her. It's a very rare occurrence that my wife goes for two.

We joke she is just as much a guy "One and done.....it's just so much work and then a laugh" she really has to concentrate and focus.

Lastly or all of the toys no matter how cheap all the way up to the 100$ super vibrators her favorite clitoral stimulator? Her fingers!!


----------



## smllngdy (Nov 29, 2010)

I do go for the second orgasm. With my husband I don't always achieve it because once he orgasms, he is done. If given enough time, I will reach more than one orgasm.


----------



## samiam7 (Nov 11, 2010)

marco100 said:


> Wow, you mean women can have orgasms, too?


My wife is 1 and done. Her sex drive is not much.. We usually have 2 times a week. 
I have a higher sex drive than her and almost always initiate. 
Usually I prime her up with plenty of oral sex and then start off with missionary or cowgirl. Once she comes.. She usually allows me 
to continue for 2-3 min. If I do not come... she will not offer anything. I usually come after switching to doggy style. 
I tried different toys and she does orgasm faster.. but she is done
with sex after she comes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

BigBadWolf said:


> Need to clarify which type of women's orgasm.
> 
> Clitorial orgasm, one time is usually the limit for most women,


WHAT?!?!?!?! They are by far more intense. And some women won't chose to open up to more. But is she wants to ride the ride, they are nearly ENDLESS. 


> then needs to be a break, as the clitoris will simply be too sensitive to continue right away.


Holy not so much.



> Vaginal orgasm (G spot), these are the "multiple orgasms" that most usually are speaking of.


Being a woman, I may have nothing useful to say here. But I am good for one tops.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

marco100 said:


> Wow, you mean women can have orgasms, too?


Marco I am laughing my butt off. DH tells a joke

How do you make a woman cum.



....


...

Who won the game?


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Why would we stop at two!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> WHAT?!?!?!?! They are by far more intense. And some women won't chose to open up to more. But is she wants to ride the ride, they are nearly ENDLESS.
> 
> Holy not so much.
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

michzz said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Is that a good laugh?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> Is that a good laugh?


Yes, I really thought it was a great comment.


----------



## az_wife (Nov 18, 2010)

DH bought me "The Rabbit" and for me it does wonders, of course it helps a lot if he is using it on me as I tend to have multiples, crazy thing, I tell him to stop but NOOO he keeps going until he is certain I have had multiples. He says that in itself is a great thing to watch...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

OK - reading this stuff always makes me wonder what in the hell is really going on.

BBW said that clitoral are usually one and done and that there needs to be a recovery time in between.

When I go down on my wife - clitoral only - it takes between 5 and 10 minutes for her to have her first orgasm. Then she can typically have up to 3 orgasms with no break at all - in "bunches" - within about 10 seconds of me starting on her again.

And as VT said above - my wife's capacity to continue seems endless. One time in college I decided to count - I stopped counting after 30.

With toys, she has recently discovered G-spot orgasms. I've also been successful stimulating her G-spot manually. These orgasms seem "different" - they last a little longer and seem a little more intense. I don't think she's had more than 5 of these during one session, but I'm wondering if these could be endless as well.

I read other stories here and it makes me wonder - is it possible that if she's able to have 30 or so, that these aren't "real"? As she's told me before, if I'm going down on her, she has no reason to fake it - especially not 30 times. Even if they somehow aren't "real" then she's got herself fooled, so I probably shouldn't even question it!


----------



## az_wife (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow 30?? I don't know if I'm in the mind set to count! Ha, but if she does that's great! Yes, citoral is a one time thing for me, but G-spot can cause multiple orgasms
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

az_wife said:


> Wow 30?? I don't know if I'm in the mind set to count! Ha, but if she does that's great! Yes, citoral is a one time thing for me, but G-spot can cause multiple orgasms
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Which is the complete opposite of our experience...

:scratchhead:

Maybe something somehow her G-spot and clit traded places.

Good thing is that she's not complaining...


----------



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

I am probably not the person to ask. I almost never have less than 3. Sometimes as many as 10+ many times they get stronger thean the first ones. I am blessed as i climax easily. My husband takes a while to come unless it has been a long time since his last orgasm and if there has been foreplay. Even then if he wants he can "hold back" by using kegals.


----------



## towngirl (Dec 11, 2010)

I usually make it a point to manually masturbate to orgasm first (without my husband) and then allow him to come soon after. Once he is finished, I will usually rinse off in the shower and go for my second, third or fourth. Whatever suits me.


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

DanF said:


> My wife can often go for two, once in a while she'll have three, and one time she had five!
> That one nearly made her pass out.
> We've been together for thirty years.


 I would like to know you'alls age,what you had for dinner,were your children anywhere nere by, would she (pleaser make a ststment) on her take on this wonder????


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Necro thread, but still useful information.

Before me, my STBW was one and done, and had an O about half the time. We've discovered that she is multi through PIV. She keeps having them as long as I can keep going, though she usually gets worn out before that happens.

Clitoral through oral or fingers...when we first started sleeping together, she had to stop after one because it was too sensitive, but I have figured out how to keep the stimulation going while the over sensitivity passes, so I can get her to O clitorally about every 5 minutes as long as she wants.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Yins are all making me very jealous. *My husband goes 90% of the time the same time I get mine*- or seconds after, so these things are beyond our reach. He is not into toys, has no desire to go there, so I would not enjoy it if he is not into it.
> 
> I rarely orgasm from oral, so *not even sure which kind I am having* - I guess the vaginal kind. But according to BBW's words, sounds like the other kind! *I am terribly confused, never could undersand this no matter how Much I read about it. *That one time I can remember getting a 2nd was in cowgirl position , not seconds after by any means, but another "building up to climax" moment and not nearly as powerful as the 1st one.


All of the bold is me also. I can and do have two maybe 1/3 or 1/4 of the time. I would love a long session but truly I O too quickly to have a session that long. I rather O from PIV which is usually what happen. Oral is foreplay because it is just too quick of an O with oral for me. It seem like my H can always go with me if it's at least 15 or 20 minuts, anything shorter he cannot. But I really think he can and rather go longer, don't know why I think this but what man wouldn't want to go longer.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

committed4ever said:


> All of the bold is me also. I can and do have two maybe 1/3 or 1/4 of the time. I would love a long session but truly I O too quickly to have a session that long. I rather O from PIV which is usually what happen. Oral is foreplay because it is just too quick of an O with oral for me. It seem like my H can always go with me if it's at least 15 or 20 minuts, anything shorter he cannot. * But I really think he can and rather go longer, don't know why I think this but what man wouldn't want to go longer.*



My husband thinks the shorter the better.  So not every man wants to go on forever.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Oh, I'll go as long as she wants, but the quicker the better...that way she can have more of them


----------



## Dearth gnome (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm happy to get the occasional orgasm I don't give myself. Chase 2? Lol. Only with help from my plug in assistants.


----------



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

we used to orgasm together all the time, she would occasionally need a second one taken care of with the help of myself and her little friends from the drawer. 

now though she typically masturbates for her orgasm and the rare time I will be able to get her to come myself, if not then she will take care of things after I am done. I help her out when she lets me, she will rarely have two in the same session anymore.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

I multi orgasm meaning i have several in a row, first orgasm is very fast, within 30 to 60 seconds, then they just roll  this is with masturbation no penetration.

when i'm with a guy i could multi but i normally hold back till they orgasm because i like the feeling, i will only orgasm again when they're ready.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

*When I go down on my wife - clitoral only - it takes between 5 and 10 minutes for her to have her first orgasm. Then she can typically have up to 3 orgasms with no break at all - in "bunches" - within about 10 seconds of me starting on her again.*

This is H and I. We are in our 50's. Through foreplay I have at LEAST 3 or 4.... just to get started! (I loooooooove this guy!) Through PIV a couple more.... and there is no telling how long this lasts, the orgasm count for me is variable.... 

I still say the first one is awesome.... everything after that is bonus! He's the first man who has done this for me. And we do this EVERY night... well, who wouldn't?


----------



## camillaj (Aug 3, 2013)

I usually have up to 10 per session and without penetration. But then, my current partner is skilled.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes, I'll keep going. . I won't stop at 2 either.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Every woman is different, though some don't know their potential.

About half the time we go for round 2 and O2 within 10 to 30 minutes. A very few times in ideal circumstances she's had over 40 (small ones) in a row after one or two "big" ones.

Other partners have been one and done, while some can routinely have dozens during an encounter.


----------



## MyHappyPlace (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't O during sex that often, but it doesn't bother me. I am gloriously happy just to have the intimacy and time together. Plus, it makes me happy that H does. I've just always called it my "emotional orgasm". Because I can start out super physically horny but even without the physical release, I am totally satisfied at the end. But every now and then, I do and I usually try to hold back and time it with his. Love the feeling of us going together. Then there is the rare time when I can get multiples. He's usually already done by then but will stay with me and let me grind on his pelvis until it happens. The second one is almost always way more powerful!


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

samiam7 said:


> I almost always come right after she comes
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've heard this before.Is this because your wife tightens up when she has a orgasm,causing you to have one?Does her vagina feel different while she is having an orgasm?I'm not sure if I've ever given my wife an orgasm during intercourse,and we have been together about 8 years or so.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

From experience, I've learned that during the first few minutes into sex ,most women know if they would have an orgasm, how intense it would be and if they would have more than one.
It depends on their mental state and the way their body responds to the man.
It is important to note that orgasm is not the main focus of sex, it is just a like a crescendo, an upward movement .
Keep focusing on orgasm and it will elude you.
Focus on the journey to orgasm, enjoy the crescendo ,all the delicious intense feelings , let yourself go and your body will experience the orgasm over and over.


----------

